# Calling all CF members into Graphic Art!



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Check out these cool forums for people who love to do Graphic Art or just like to talk about it.

http://www.graphic-forums.com
http://www.allgraphicdesign.com
http://www.graphicdesignforum.com
http://www.talkgraphics.com


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I've moved this into cats in art and literature for you catlover.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sorry for posting in the wrong forum.  Thanks for moving it, though.  

BTW, on those forums, my username is rainbow12. Except for Talk Graphics since I'm underage for that one.


----------

